# No discount from insurance for onstar???



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

So my onstar trial just ended, I could've sworn I was getting a discount on my insurance for having onstar, but it turns out that I'm not, and that that discount isn't available in Texas. Anyone have any ideas on how to get that discount? I'm trying to justify renewing as I don't use it much but like the added security.


----------



## cruzeman (Mar 13, 2011)

If its anything like the other discounts I get it will prob only be like 20 dollars a year. Call your insurance company 

Sent from my ADR6400L using AutoGuide App


----------



## ErikBEggs (Aug 20, 2011)

I have no idea. My insurance company offered a "free 12 months of on-star!" deal that I tried to get but they said since my free trial hasn't ended I'm not eligible. But I definitely think it is worth it though personally. Navigation, crash response, etc.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...there's no discount for *OnStar*™ with *State Farm*.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

I think it's totally worth it, I'm just trying not to spend any extra money.


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there's no discount for *OnStar*™ with *State Farm*.


Same goes for Unitrin Direct.


----------



## Vampyre Mike (Mar 30, 2011)

Geico told me they can't prove weather I have it activated or not, so there is no discount =(


----------



## TGrayEco (Feb 25, 2011)

Actually, there is a discount you can get if you have Onstar and State Farm, in Texas. I just signed up for it the other day and I live in Dallas, Tx. Sure it's only a few bucks a month, but that adds up.

www.statefarm.com/insurance/auto_insurance/drive-save-safe-tx.asp

*To be eligible for the program, you must: *


Own a 2004 or newer OnStar equipped vehicle²
Maintain an active OnStar subscription
Maintain enrollment in OnStar's Vehicle Diagnostics³ (you are enrolled in the program if you receive an e-mail every 
30 days titled "Your {current month} OnStar Vehicle Diagnostics Report").* State Farm will confirm your mileage based on the OnStar Vehicle Diagnostic reports.*


----------



## Vetterin (Mar 27, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...there's no discount for *OnStar*™ with *State Farm*.


There is in Illinois. I called my State Farm guy in April and he sent me some paperwork but the discount is based on the miles per year driven. The more you drive the less the discount and since I drive over 15000 miles per year my discount would have only been 1 or 2% which wasn't even worth the effort. I did however cancel my policies with State Farm and went with USAA.


----------



## Macman (May 4, 2011)

my insurance company was just bought out by all state.


----------



## gman19 (Apr 5, 2011)

We get a discount for OnStar thru Liberty Mutual....have it on our Cruze and 'Nox...


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Why would there be a discount for a reactionary response system? Did I miss something in the brochure?


Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## Andy2012ltz_rs (Aug 1, 2011)

Aeroscout977 said:


> Why would there be a discount for a reactionary response system? Did I miss something in the brochure?
> 
> 
> Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


See this article: The Truth About OnStar I would think stolen vehicle tracking and it "helps" keep the eyes on the road preventing accidents would be enough to allow an insurance break.


----------



## Aeroscout977 (Nov 25, 2010)

Andy2012ltz_rs said:


> See this article: The Truth About OnStar I would think stolen vehicle tracking and it "helps" keep the eyes on the road preventing accidents would be enough to allow an insurance break.


Ahhh that's the piece to the puzzle that I was missing. I completely forgot about the theft deterrent system. "I see", said the blind man.




Sent from my Autoguide iPhone app


----------



## eddyhartley (Nov 16, 2011)

So what if they won’t give you a discount for Onstar? There are so many ways to get discounts. The Hartford car insurance gives me a discount for airbags, active and passive anti-theft devices, for being a good student and for taking a defensive driver’s credit.


----------



## Eddy Cruze (Jan 10, 2014)

eddyhartley said:


> So what if they won’t give you a discount for Onstar? There are so many ways to get discounts. The Hartford car insurance gives me a discount for airbags, active and passive anti-theft devices, for being a good student and for taking a defensive driver’s credit.


Hartford/AARP will not offer a discount for Onstar yet offer the lowest rates in the U.S. if you are over 50. Hartford is pretty cool although they stole $1000 in MedPay from me, thieves!


----------



## snowwy66 (Nov 5, 2017)

Progressive is cheapest by far but they're whack. So i go with geico. Everyone else is almost double.


----------



## neonguy528 (Jul 5, 2018)

How about showing them a receipt?


----------

